# resetting to default



## purp1es10 (May 8, 2007)

I'm new to the whole overclocking thing, and was wondering how the ATItool works.  My question is if u restart your computer does all the settings you've made from the ATItool go back to default? or it all stays where u set it on ATItool?  and if it doesn't go back to default after a reboot how do you get your settings on your video card back to default, i have a Radeon x700 Pro


----------



## FR@NK (May 8, 2007)

It resets to standard settings, you would have to load atitools again and reset them. With atitool, you can have it auto load a profile at startup or you could reflash your card's bios to the speeds you want.


----------



## purp1es10 (May 8, 2007)

ok cool, thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

basically what he said but if you can overclock with overdrive then it saves your settings aswell


----------



## purp1es10 (May 8, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> basically what he said but if you can overclock with overdrive then it saves your settings aswell



overdrive? what's that? sry i'm not computer smart


----------



## Garb3 (May 8, 2007)

its the overclocking utility that u get with the ati drivers but i cant remember what cards acctully get that feature sorry. you just might not have it. if u dont then just forget what i said


----------

